# Obtaining Insurance for Beekeeping /Beekeeping Sales



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You need to find a new insurance company. Who do farmers in your state use? I have a farm policy that covers all the bees, equipment, liability, and fire etc. on our house.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I purchased a seperate liability insurance policy, there are alot of companies that won't give you a policy of this type to cover beekeeping endeavors, but my agent found one that was offered by Auto Owners Insurance Co. believe it or not, it cost me about $300/yr. for a one million dollar policy. Sure would like to find one cheaper, any suggestions out there? John


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if Farm Bureau offer insurance policies for beekeepers?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some people mentioned getting through farm bureau in earlier threads.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I have Country Insurance and I have to be a member of the state Farm Bureau to have it. I don't know if it covers honey selling or not, since I'm not selling honey. 

I'd check them out.

Pugs


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

State Farm has all of my needs.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

My local Farm Bureau agent wouldn't even come out of his office to talk to me. When the receptionist asked if she could help me, I stated my need. She went in the back office and came out in 30 seconds and simply said, "No."

My homeowner's insurance also handles my personal auto insurance (Farmer's Insurance). He said "no" as well because I need business insurance for a commercial venture. He is such a great guy that he went searching for a local agent who carried commercial insurance. That guy called me and set up a meeting.

We met and I stated my needs. He had a million questions. We went out to a bee yard and opened hives. We toured the farms so he could see my hives sit well back from the house, along the back fenceline and away from potential problems.

Ignorance is our greatest problem, fear is our worst enemy. Bees have a bad perception but once the agent sees your operation as a business and can handle the negative ideas, it's not hard to find insurance.

I have liability for premises (other people's farms) and product (my honey). I pay $512 (the minimum premium) for my policy.

Grant
Jackson, MO www.maxhoney.homestead.com


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, maybe my insurance premium isn't so bad after all ($300/yr.), it includes liability for my bees on others property and for my honey product. John


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody -- It looks like, I will be calling the Auto Insurance Company...

I made a promise to myself that since my insurance company said no to me and with all the business that I drive to them, that I would venture out and get bids to replace them. I don't think that I have one of those good agents as it took them two weeks to get back to me to say no....


----------



## Bob'sBees (Aug 13, 2010)

There are two places locally that offer beekeeping insurance...

American National & Farm Family Insurance Companies

and

Farm Family Casualty Insurance Companies


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I received a quote back from my insurance agent and I am getting a policy that will cover my 100+ hives and my honey sales for $250/year.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard state farm mentioned earlier, I thought that they just covered house, auto, personal etc. Our family has been with them for 40+ years so we should be able to get a good rate. I would like one that covers equipment sales etc.

Mike


----------



## HampshireBeekeeper (Aug 12, 2010)

State Farm does offer farm insurance but not sure bees are covered under that...it would be worth a call to your agent though. I used to have SF on my vehicles...they were good to deal with.

http://www.statefarm.com/insurance/other/farm.asp


----------



## Ben_K (Aug 28, 2007)

My Agent got me a policy through "Amtrust North America". It's a commercial policy for my beekeeping operation. The policy includes converage on my honey production and the rest of my farm equipment.

Ben


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Interesting about the Farm Bureau thing. I have Farm Bureau and had coverage extended to cover my beekeeping....no problem...


----------

